# Co sądzicie o Mac OSX?

## kfiaciarka

Witam,

niedługo mam zamiar sprawić sobie jakiegoś laptopa (głównie ze ze względu na oszczędność prądu i miejsca). Przeglądając oferty sklepów trafiłem również na modele macbooków i imac'ów, mac'ów mini. Jeśli ktoś ma doświadczenie z produktami apple to prosiłbym o podzielenie się wrażeniami:)

----------

## YANOUSHek

Ja jestem posiadaczem MacBooka Pro CD 2.0 od września. Muszę powiedzieć, że jestem bardzo zadowolony z zakupu i nie zamierzam już nigdy więcej posiadać zwykłego PC ;)

System jest genialny. Chodzi bardzo szybko i płynnie, ma wiele rzeczy weń wbudowanych (chociażby sprawdzanie pisowni w całym systemie operacyjnym). Jest bardzo ładny i user-friendly. Przez pół roku użytkowania udało mi się tylko raz zwiesić system (chociaż była to moja wina). Instalowanie i usuwanie programów jest banalnie łatwe i szybkie. Każdy sprzęt jaki podłączyłem do komputera po prostu działa -- nie potrzeba żadnych sterowników, modułów itp. Jedyną wadą systemu (zwłaszcza na komputerach z intelem) jest ogromne zapotrzebowanie na RAM -- 1GB to absolutne minimum -- ja mam 1.5GB i wszystko chodzi w miarę ładnie. 

Denerwujący jest fakt braku języka polskiego wbudowanego w system -- istnieje jakiś tam polonizator, ale podobno dużo z nim problemów. Po włączeniu polskich znaczków w systemie wszystko jest automatycznie przełączane na UTF-8, co potrafi też czasami być denerwujące. Osobiście mam problem, jeśli próbuję ściągnąć przez sambę plik z polskim znaczkiem (pewnie da się to jakoś rozwiązać, ale nie szukałem jeszcze).

Na uwagę także zasługuje fakt, że większość interfejsu graficznego działa korzystając ze wsparcia karty graficznej, przez co nie zużywa za dużo mocy procesora. Natomiast samo programowanie w Cocoa to czysta przyjemność :)

Jeśli lubisz eye-candy i nie przeszkadzają Ci zbędne animacje (jest ich pełno wszędzie) to system na pewno Ci się spodoba.

Kamery wbudowane w komputery są bardzo wysokiej jakości i chociaż mają rozdzielczość 640x480 obraz przez nie generowany jest bardzo ostry i zawiera dużo szczegółów. 

Jeśli masz jakieś konkretne pytania, albo obawy to pytaj śmiało -- postaram się odpowiedzieć. I bardzo, bardzo, bardzo mocno zachęcam do kupowania komputerów Apple ;)

----------

## kfiaciarka

Ja zastanawiam się nad iMac'iem ze względu na niższy koszt i lepszą kartę graficzną :Smile: 

Czy bez problemu da się postawić na tym gen2 i może windę? Jak jest z obsługą multimediów różnego rodzaju (np odtwarzanie filmów kodowanych w różnych formatach)? Jest jakiś pakiet office pod Mac OSX? W sumie OpenOffice by mi wystarczył :Smile: 

----------

## Crenshaw

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

> Ja jestem posiadaczem MacBooka Pro CD 2.0 od września. Muszę powiedzieć, że jestem bardzo zadowolony z zakupu i nie zamierzam już nigdy więcej posiadać zwykłego PC 

 

To jest juz ten z z Intelem w srodku? Jesli tak to ile ciagnie na bateriach?

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> Ja zastanawiam się nad iMac'iem ze względu na niższy koszt i lepszą kartę graficzną:)

 

Oczywiście jest tańszy, ale mniej mobilny. Karta graficzna nie jest wiele lepsza od tej w MBP. I nie należy od niej oczekiwać cudów -- to nie jest GeForce 8800 ;)

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> Czy bez problemu da się postawić na tym gen2 i może windę?

 

Osobiście mam zainstalowanego tylko Windowsa XP -- nie było z tym najmniejszych problemów. Ściągasz Boot Camp ze strony Apple i wszystko działa. Dodatkowym bonusem jest używanie Parallels, gdzie można uruchomić tego samego windowsa pod Mac OS X -- bardzo przyjemna rzecz. Co do instalacji Gentoo, to się nie wypowiem. Wiem, że jest coś takiego jak rEFIt, czyli bootloader napisany specjalnie na nowe maki i podobno ładnie działa. 

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> Jak jest z obsługą multimediów różnego rodzaju (np odtwarzanie filmów kodowanych w różnych formatach)?

 

Nie ma najmniejszego problemu. Jest wiele dróg, z których można skorzystać:

1. QuickTime + perian + kodeki wmv od MS.

2. MPlayer OSX

3. VLC

4. Cokolwiek innego, co używasz pod linuxem.

QuickTime generuje bardzo ładny obraz i zdecydowanie najmniej obciąża procesor -- wykorzystuje wszystkie Core* -- Audio, Image, Vide itp.

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> Jest jakiś pakiet office pod Mac OSX? W sumie OpenOffice by mi wystarczył:)

 

OpenOffice jest. Dodatkowo NeoOffice, a nawet MS Office :) -- jest z czego wybierać.

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> To jest juz ten z z Intelem w srodku? Jesli tak to ile ciagnie na bateriach?

 

Tak jest już na intelu, ale Core Duo, nie Core 2 Duo. Mój absolutny max to 5 godzin 30 minut, przy normalnej pracy wytrzymuje około 4. Nowsze -- te na C2D wyciągają nawet do 6, a nawet 7 godzin.

----------

## kfiaciarka

Ładnie:) Ja myślę o iMac bo zależy mi na desktopie, a i laptop miałby być desktop repalcement.

Próbowałeś może portage for mac osx? Kompilować jakiś soft ze źródeł? Gcc czy icc działa? Jak praca pod konsolą.

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> Ładnie:) Ja myślę o iMac bo zależy mi na desktopie, a i laptop miałby być desktop repalcement.

 

Dokładnym zamiennikiem iMaca jest MBP -- mniej więcej ten sam sprzęt. Więc jeśli nie brakuje Ci pieniędzy na MBP to bardzo polecam ;)

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> Próbowałeś może portage for mac osx?

 

Właśnie ostatnio zacząłem się interesować, ale jeszcze nie instalowałem. Podobno są problemy.

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> Kompilować jakiś soft ze źródeł?

 

Tak. Kompilowałem wszystkie wymagania do LaTeXa. Muszę powiedzieć, że kompiluje się bardzo szybko.

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> Gcc czy icc działa?

 

Gcc działa bez problemu i to nawet 4.0.1 -- instalowane razem z Developer Tools od Apple.

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> Jak praca pod konsolą.

 

Praca pod konsolą niczym się nie różni od normalnego linuxa. Chociaż muszę się przyznać, że nie używam konsoli już tak często jak robiłem to pod Gentoo.

----------

## kfiaciarka

to ja teraz ide do jakiegoś przedstawiciela obmacać sprzęt :Smile: 

----------

## noobah

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> to ja teraz ide do jakiegoś przedstawiciela obmacać sprzęt

 

Zboczek!

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *noobah wrote:*   

>  *kfiaciarka wrote:*   to ja teraz ide do jakiegoś przedstawiciela obmacać sprzęt:) 
> 
> Zboczek!

 

Żaden zboczek. Warto jest porządnie sobie pomacać przed zapłatą ;)

----------

## kfiaciarka

YANOUSHek,

To powiedz mi jeszcze czy ten mac jest wart swojej wysokiej ceny:) Słyszałem że to komputery dla profesjonalistów do obróbki grafiki:) 

A jak ty swój maczek wykorzystujesz?

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> To powiedz mi jeszcze czy ten mac jest wart swojej wysokiej ceny

 

No muszę przyznać, że cena nie należy do najniższych, ale moim zdaniem komputer i system operacyjny są warte każdej złotówki jaką na niego wydałem. Wcześniej miałem laptopa HP-Compaq i jakoś wykonania samej obudowy jest jakieś 10 razy lepsza w Apple. Sprzęt jaki siedzi w komputerze, to komponenty z najwyższej półki -- procesor, pamięć, matryca. Można się przyczepić do karty graficznej, ale na moje potrzeby w zupełności wystarcza. Bardzo dużym plusem komputerów Apple są wyświetlacze -- na prawdę najwyższa półka -- idealne kolory, świetne kąty. Mój MBP ma matrycę glossy, ponieważ moim zdaniem mają ładniejsze kolory, a dodatkowym plusem jest dużo łatwiejsze mycie powłoki -- zachowuje się trochę jak szyba.

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> Słyszałem że to komputery dla profesjonalistów do obróbki grafiki:) 
> 
> A jak ty swój maczek wykorzystujesz?

 

Oczywiście wielu profesjonalistów używa maków, i to nie tylko do grafiki, ale także dźwięku, wideo itp. Ja głównie używam do (w odpowiedniej kolejności):

1. Programowanie -- studiuję informatykę (a właściwie, to już kończę),

2. Codzienne zajęcia (internet, skład tekstu),

3. Amatorsko zajmuję się fotografią -- tutaj bardzo przydaje się iPhoto,

4. Filmy i gry.

Muszę koniecznie dodać jeszcze jedną rzecz. Mac OS X pozwolił mi odkryć nowe zastosowanie komputera. Nigdy wcześniej nie myślałem nawet o tym, żeby nagrać galerię zdjęć z wakacji na płytę DVD, gdzie pokaz można obejrzeć na zwykłym odtwarzaczu podłączonym pod telewizor. Cały pakiet iLife ma tak szerokie możliwości, że na pewno znajdziesz dla siebie coś nowego, a po spróbowaniu okaże się, że nie będziesz sobie wyobrażał życia bez tej możliwości.

Wcale nie musisz być profesjonalnym grafikiem, aby docenić możliwości jakie niesie ze sobą mak.

----------

## kfiaciarka

A ktoś ciebie namawiał na maka?

BTW - wykupiłeś sobie dodatkową gwarancję? Widziałem że można nawet do 3 lat, tyle że ceny nie podano:/

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> A ktoś ciebie namawiał na maka?
> 
> BTW - wykupiłeś sobie dodatkową gwarancję? Widziałem że można nawet do 3 lat, tyle że ceny nie podano:/

 

Znajomy kupił PowerBooka G4 i bardzo mi się spodobał, trochę mnie odstraszał fakt, że trzeba było emulować Windows -- potrzebuję na studia i do pracy. Jak wyszły maki na intelach, to byłem w pełni zdecydowany na zakup MBP ;)

Co do gwarancji, to mam tylko rok, ponieważ kupowałem w Karen (nie polecam) i nie bardzo byli zorientowani jak wygląda sprawa z dodatkową gwarancją. Na sklep.apple.pl jest podana cena -- dla MBP jest to 549zł za każdy rok.

----------

## kfiaciarka

Na poczatek zainstalowalem sobie JaS czyli spaczowany tiger 10.4.8 ze dziala na moim athlonie64 bez sse3:)

Trzeba przyznac ze fajny jest ten OS.  :Smile: 

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> Na poczatek zainstalowalem sobie JaS czyli spaczowany tiger 10.4.8 ze dziala na moim athlonie64 bez sse3

 

Athlony64 mają SSE3.

 *Quote:*   

> Trzeba przyznac ze fajny jest ten OS.

 

Mnie nie przypadł do gustu. Taki unix dla dzieci  :Wink:  A co do wyglądu, zdecydowanie bardziej podoba mi się KDE niż środowisko graficzne MacOSX.

----------

## KrzychuG

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Athlony64 mają SSE3.
> 
> 

 

Nie wszystkie, obsluga SSE3 weszla dopiero za czasow Venice. Starsze byly pozbawione tych instrukcji.

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *KrzychuG wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Athlony64 mają SSE3.
> 
>  
> ...

 

dokładnie  :Wink: 

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 12

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+

stepping        : 0

cpu MHz         : 1800.000

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext lm 3dnowext 3dnow ts fid vid ttp

bogomips        : 3620.72

clflush size    : 64

```

----------

## no4b

W cpuinfo to i u mnie nie ma, choć mam Venice (i sse3 również).

----------

## joker

jak we flagach jest pni to chyba oznacza ze procesor ma sse3, ale nie jestem pewnien.

<- szatan! 666

----------

## KrzychuG

Dokldnie tak, PNI to SSE3 dla A64  :Wink: 

----------

## szamot

To ja sie tez wypowiem  :Smile: 

Osobiscie mam Macbook'a z core duo (nie c2d), 13'' panoramicznym LCD, 60 GB HDD, 512MB ramu i karta i915. Kosztowal mnie rowno 4000 zl brutto, byla promocja w abc-data  :Smile:  Jak juz ktos napisal sprzet jest warty kazdej zlotowki na niego wydanej. Dlugo sie naszukalem nim znalazlem lapka LG z podobnymi parametrami i to dopiero na allegro (nie, dzieki) za podobna cene. Wiem ze mozna znalezc lapki z podobnym hardwarem i w podobnej cenie ale 99% z nich ma matryce 15''. Ja nosze Macbooka na uczelnie w plecaku. Nikomu nie polecam dzwigac 15'' lapka :/, skrzywienie kregoslupa murowane. Samo wykonanie obudowy jest po prostu wspaniale. Wiem, ze to dziwnie brzmi ale jak patrze na maca to od razu mi sie weselej robi  :Very Happy: 

Mac OSX dziala na tym sprzecie znosnie. Mulil sie strasznie dopiero jak zabralem sie za produkcje filmu DVD (iMovie rox!! w zasadzie jest jeden przycisk "Zrob za mnie film"  :Wink:  ). Ma jednak problemy z polskimi fontami. Np ekg w terminalu potrafi sie ladnie rozjechac gdy gadamy z milosnikiem polskich slaczkow. Mozna co prawda ustawic terminal na UTF-8 ale i to tez czasem nie pomaga. Trzeba sie tez przyzwyczaic, ze czesto trzeba wcisnac jablko zeby jakas funkcja zadzialala (np strzalki w mc). Natomiast podlaczanie wszelkich urzadzen to bajka. Wtykasz i dziala. Moja kamere cyfrowa znalazl bez problemu. Nawet sam iMovie odpalil  :Smile:  Jesli chodzi o czas pracy na bateriach to tak srednio 4h 30m wytrzymuje. Zalezy co sie robi i czy ma sie wlaczone wifi (duzo pradu zre).

Nie bylby tez soba gdybym nie zainstalowal tam gentoo  :Razz:  Jak to zrobic jest swietnie napisane tu http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Apple_MacBook . I w sumie mozna sie obejsc bez BootCampa. Jest on tylko potrzebny zeby wyciagnac z niego sterowniki do windowsa (tez mam zainstalowany zeby grac w WoW'a bo na cededze tnie sie niemilosiernie  :Sad:  ), nawet partycji sie nim nie ustawia. Moge z czystym sumieniem powiedziec, ze pod linuxem dziala mi wszystko, nawet kamerka wbudowana z ekiga  :Smile: . Probowalem tez bluetooth'a zeby sie laczyc z netem przez gprs i dziala spoko. Pilot dziala po przemapowaniu kilku klawiszy  :Smile:  Polskie slaczki rowniez jesli sie pozbedziemy prawego jablka i zrobimy z niego prawy alt. K3b nie ma zadnych problemow z wypalaniem plytek, moge sie tez laczyc sie z moim AP w domu wykorzystujac wep lub wpa przez WiFi. No i oczywiscie dziala tez beryl.

Jesli o mnie chodzi to polecam kazdemu Macbooki  :Smile: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

Ja wczoraj byłem w sklepie USE w Olsztynie. Chciałem zobaczyć iMaca 17'', niestety  :Very Happy:  mieli tylko 24''. aż blatu brakuje żeby przejechać z jednego boku ekranu do drugiego:) Teraz tylko czekam aż zbiorę trochę kasy i pójdę po iMaca już z leopardem na pokładzie i iLife'07.

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *szamot wrote:*   

> [...] Windows [...] tez mam zainstalowany zeby grac w WoW'a bo na cededze tnie sie niemilosiernie :( [...]

 

A wiesz, że WoW działa natywnie na Mac OS X?

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

>  *szamot wrote:*   [...] Windows [...] tez mam zainstalowany zeby grac w WoW'a bo na cededze tnie sie niemilosiernie  [...] 
> 
> A wiesz, że WoW działa natywnie na Mac OS X?

 

btw jakie jest legalne źródło gier na macosx w Polsce?

----------

## szamot

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

>  *szamot wrote:*   [...] Windows [...] tez mam zainstalowany zeby grac w WoW'a bo na cededze tnie sie niemilosiernie  [...] 
> 
> A wiesz, że WoW działa natywnie na Mac OS X?

 

Coz, wiem. Tylko ...   :Rolling Eyes:  domysl sie ;]   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> btw jakie jest legalne źródło gier na macosx w Polsce?

 

Hmm... no z tym jest problem. Ogólnie:

jeśli gra jest universal (np.: WoW) to nie ma problemu,

jeśli gra jest universal, ale jakiś dystrybutor pragnie przetłumaczyć (np.: CDProjekt) to czasami pojawiają się problemy (np.: Diablo2),

jeśli gra występuje w dwóch różnych wersjach na różne systemy to jest prawdziwy problem -- rozwiązanie:

kupić oryginalną grę w sklepie i ściągnąć wersję na mac z torrenta (o ile licencja na to pozwala),

kupić oryginalną wersję na maka w sklepie .de -- gdzieś mam listę sprawdzonych sklepów, które wysyłają gry do Polski,

zainstalować Boot Camp i grać na Windows.

No to chyba tyle -- prawie jak w Gentoo -- it's all about choices ;)

----------

